
Ask HN: What is your one advice for new programmers? - joanna_
It may be any tip, trick, or hack.
======
0_gravitas
If you are serious about it: After you learn the basics (what is a string vs
an int vs a float vs a loop vs an if statement), grab a pencil and notebook
and go through the CS50 MIPS manual ASAP and complete all of the exercises
without using stack overflow. After two or so years of initial learning, I
never felt like a real programmer, and never felt like I understood the "whys"
of what I was doing- going through this manual (it's free online) changed
that: you will be forced to plan out everything on paper, and really __think
__about what you 're trying to do. I can't think of a time investment that I
got more return on than my time going through that manual.

------
rishsriv
Try to make something that works in the real world as soon as you can (a web-
page, a mobile app, a web-app, or whatever is most relevant to what you're
learning).

Being able to create something that works - no matter how simple - can be a
far stronger motivator that simply checking off a curriculum's requirements.

------
rvz
Always go beyond the curriculum. The free courses out there are so similar,
that it is not enough to differentiate yourself against others who have done
the same course.

You also need to do more than just 'code' or 'program' these days in
$CURRENT_YEAR if you are starting out as a new programmer.

------
jppope
Your job is not "code writer".

When you first come into this line of work you will see your work as
synonymous with writing code. Nothing could be further from the truth. Code is
a liability, software is an asset

------
codingslave
leetcode will make or break your career. Ignore all other advice

------
aphextim
Don't be afraid to fail.

Failure is only when you cannot reflect on what went wrong and learn from your
mistakes.

No one became an expert programmer overnight without 1,000's of mistakes
unless you are a very gifted individual. (personal opinion)

------
jessicaL
Practice. Practice. Practice.

